# 93 Altima Intake manifold



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)

My car stubbles, So I sprayed throttle body cleaner around the intake manifold and throttle body and the surged stopped. So think the intake mainfold gasket is bad? 
How hard is to do it? Any pics, turials, Do I need any special tools?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its pretty difficult to do for the first timer.
i suggest you do some research here on this forum and see what it is that has to be done.
youll need some 1/4" drive tools, a couple of extensions and some sockets, and a WHOLE LOT of monkey dexterity along with a good dose of patience.


----------



## alraqib (Oct 26, 2007)

Mr N, follow the link and read through the thread. It is pretty long but there are photos. I replaced my intake manifold a few weeks back and it is definitely doable. While your at it make sure you replace the hard to reach maintenance items, like the PCV. Good Luck!

Nissan Enthusiast Forums - My Intake Gasket Replacement


----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)

Just replaced two week ago, Not easy for a newbie. For me it was easy
Pics of [email protected], soon I will post more.


----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)

It easier if you remove whre the oil filter adpater goes:


----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)




----------

